# detailing/ TLC needed for Vectra VXR



## netstar (Jan 4, 2008)

Evening all,

recently bought a vectra VXR that has alot of swirl marks from previous owner.
Looking for a detailer in South Wales area that can cure with (preferably) a machine polish and a bloody good wax to seal in.

Will travel to you at your earliest convience, Swansea, Newport, Bridgend, Cardiff.

Will be looking to make a regular appearence (aprox every 2-3 months) So will be a good earner for somone in the know.

Any recomendations welcome, thank you all for reading,

Matt


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

I think Peter Richards on here would be able to help you. :thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks matt pm answered


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

NP mate :thumb: :wave:


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

pete done a stunning job on my astra coupe before i went to trax, and shall be popping down soon as funds allow:thumb:


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

Another recommendation for Pete here too! 

Gaz


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks for the comments guys , is that the new car gaz in the avatar?


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

peter richards said:


> thanks for the comments guys , is that the new car gaz in the avatar?


Hi Pete, Yep that's the latest one. Picked it up from a fellow enthusiast, so its in pretty good nick. 

Hope your well

Gaz


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

nice one his and hers vws lol


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

peter richards said:


> nice one his and hers vws lol


Well.... it was for few weeks ha ha. The wife sold hers not long after buying it. :wall: Had a few probs and decided to get rid.

Now has a new shape Focus and is a lot happier. :thumb:

Gaz


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

youll have to change your username now gaz


----------



## jimny33 (Feb 1, 2007)

hello

I have a black astra H which could use some attention because of swirll and buffer marks. Would you be able to help me and how much would it be?

I dont think i can send pms atm due to my post count 

Thanks!


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

jimny33 said:


> hello
> 
> I have a black astra H which could use some attention because of swirll and buffer marks. Would you be able to help me and how much would it be?
> 
> ...


Best post your email addy then m8 and your location, some-one can then contact you:thumb:


----------



## jimny33 (Feb 1, 2007)

good point!

[email protected]

thanks guys :buffer:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

jimny33 said:


> good point!
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> thanks guys :buffer:


Location. as you can see im in the Rhondda m8.


----------



## GVS (Jan 26, 2007)

jimny33 said:


> good point!
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> thanks guys :buffer:


you have an e-mail buddy !

Regards
Gareth


----------



## jimny33 (Feb 1, 2007)

doh!

Im in Cardiff

Got your email - havent replied yet - been in hospital. Got to decide when the best time to get it done is - I want it to look good for the shows


----------



## jimny33 (Feb 1, 2007)

Scud said:


> Location. as you can see im in the Rhondda m8.


where si that compared to cardiff. Soryr showing my lack of knowlage!


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

jimny33 said:


> where si that compared to cardiff. Soryr showing my lack of knowlage!


Up the A470,off at pontypridd and follow the signs to gods valley :lol: or about 20 miles north of cardiff.


----------

